# Night Stop Motorway Services



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Never stopped at night on a motorway service station yet. Would you?

Dick


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

If you mean this country, then we have and would do it again. You should see others doing it as well.

Steve


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

We have never done it, nor would we. There are plenty of better wildcamping spots around.

Just drive off the motorway and find a picnic spot, road widening or straightening, or layby.

Allan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Services*

Hi

I have slept at sevices in the UK and overseas.

I would do it again, as long as I had a dog or a mate with me. If on my tod, then I would rather pay a tenner and stay on a site.

R


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i have but it will cost you around £10
chapter


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

you are allowed to do it but you have to pay and be carefull where you park else the creeping clamper does for you in the night.

most service station have a big notice giving all the rules and fines which are in excess of £100 in most cases. They are sometimes noisy with lorries coming and going all night although some are a bit more secluded. 

We had to stop on onelast year when we went up to halifax from brum and the rally had been cancelled. Cost us 13 quid. Worst money i ever spent. but could find a laybye that late.


phill


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Only once in uk paid £6.00 and was kept awake with caravan doors opening and closing all night.
France last year slept in several service area FREE and no noise.
Dave P


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi stopped in many but the price is going up, called in to the first services on the M6 after the A14/M1 junction recently £19!!! for a piece of dirty tarmac, drove out inspite of the fact it was 2.30am

Olley


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Check the bye-laws, it used to be an offence to use a gas appliance on a motorway service area.
Gerry


----------



## SNT (May 29, 2007)

GerryD said:


> Check the bye-laws, it used to be an offence to use a gas appliance on a motorway service area.
> Gerry


I think it still is.

I stayed at Chester Services last year - they had a separate area for Caravans and they said that as I had a camper van I could park in the general car park if I wanted as long as I had the overnight ticket displayed - I had my dog with me so preferred to be a bit further away and the caravan area was only on the other side of the entrance road . It was easy - the ticket cost me £8 including a £2 voucher for the restaurant.

I'd do it again, for dog shows I am often travelling quite late at night and leaving early in the morning so having to be in a CC site before 6pm is a bit limiting (I'm often just leaving a show ground then) plus I am sure a 6am departure wouldn't go down that well either :roll:

A lot of the older service areas clump the caravans (and motorhomes) in with the lorries which would get noisy but if you are rolling in late and leaving early its only somewhere to kip (and those foam ear plugs are quite effective)


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for the answers, I must say im a little surprised I would have thought there may have been more concern to security than there was.


Dick


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

GerryD said:


> Check the bye-laws, it used to be an offence to use a gas appliance on a motorway service area.
> Gerry


It is not a bye-law but the company's own rule, I suspect more to protect their profits in the restaurant than for safety.

Like most m/h's, when we want to cook a meal, if we think the 'little man' will pay a visit, we raise the blinds slightly.


----------

